# how to get pre-arranged employment



## nadine85 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I am a Registered Nurse and been planning to move to Canada. I have been doing my own research regarding the entire process but it still confuses me. Anyway, I came across the term "pre-arranged employment" as a requirement before applying for the visa (skilled workers). How does this work? I have never been to Canada and I don't know how i might find and employer. I also checked sites on job listings but every employer requires nurses to be registered with the nursing licensing bodies in respective provinces. I don't know what to do any more. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nadine85 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am a Registered Nurse and been planning to move to Canada. I have been doing my own research regarding the entire process but it still confuses me. Anyway, I came across the term "pre-arranged employment" as a requirement before applying for the visa (skilled workers). How does this work? I have never been to Canada and I don't know how i might find and employer. I also checked sites on job listings but every employer requires nurses to be registered with the nursing licensing bodies in respective provinces. I don't know what to do any more. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


As a Registered Nurse you do not need pre-arranged employment to gain entry to Canada. Your occupation is on THE LIST of 38 that Canada has need of so you can apply as a skilled worker for Permanent Residence (PR) status. Go to Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada for information and to download the application form.
Once/If you've been granted PR status you have one year from date of your medical examination to land in Canada and activate your PR Visa.
As you noted each Province has its own Nursing body and you should contact that body in the Province of your choice. 
For positions in nursing have a look at Ontario Nursing | List to get some idea of available jobs across Canada.


----------



## nadine85 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you for the information. I will look into those two links.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Nadine85

I had a browse of the above noted link and it only appears to show coastal positions for nursing in BC. If BC interests you at all, you may also like to check out the interior of the province too.  Here's a link for Interior Health - just click look at the bottom left on the site's front page for the search tab for available positions ....

Room To Grow - Search for Health Care Jobs and a Career with Interior Health


----------



## nadine85 (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't know which province i would wanna move to yet. But I have heard BC has a pleasant weather, so i think that would be on the list. I will check that link out. Thank you for sharing.


----------

